# Corned Venison



## beretta92_fs2003 (Apr 30, 2009)

I want to try my hand at corned venison can anybody give me a recipe using mortans tender quick. Thanks guys .


----------



## mulepackin (May 1, 2009)

Here's a recipe right from Morton's own site for Corned Beef. I'm sure you could easily substitue the leg of venison (or whatever cut you intend to use) for the brisket, and scale the recipe up or down as needed to cover the meat. It is a rub recipe.
http://www.mortonsalt.com/recipes/Re...il.aspx?RID=43

I also have a venison pastrami recipe from Rytek Kutas Venison Sausage book. It is a brine. I will PM it to you if interested.


----------



## beretta92_fs2003 (May 1, 2009)

Mulepacken that would be great if you can pm me that. Thanks alot.


----------



## cowgirl (May 1, 2009)

Here's the last venison I did....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...nison+pastrami


----------



## beretta92_fs2003 (May 1, 2009)

The roasts I have have bones in them Will this be a problem?


----------



## cowgirl (May 1, 2009)

I would debone the meat. It will cure evenly and you wouldn't have to worry about injecting cure along the bone. Just the way I'd do it anyway. :)


----------



## beretta92_fs2003 (May 2, 2009)

Thank you cowgirl i will do that,after i cure them can I roll the up for the smoker or will that affect the out come off the finished product?


----------



## cowgirl (May 2, 2009)

Beretta, I've never tried rolling them after curing but I bet it would work just fine.. 
Here's some cured Venison canadian bacon that I rolled. It smoked up great!
http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/...acon-with.html

I would think that the main thing to check is the saltiness after the cure. Soaking in fresh water before rolling and smoking should take care of that. 

Let me know how it goes for you! :)


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 2, 2009)

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo....asp?TID=10199


----------



## beretta92_fs2003 (May 7, 2009)

My roast have been curing since Sunday morning,going to be smoking them tomorrow. Should I wrap them in bacon? What is the internal temp. I should smoke them to for pastrami?


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jun 8, 2009)

If you go to the Cabella's website and look at their recipes, they have a good corned venison that I've made 3 or 4 times. It's a little dryer than what you are used to with regular c.b. but do it with some boiled cabbage and potatoes with some spicy mustard on the side and it comes out great.

Dave


----------

